# Weekly challenge 11/10 - 11/16 on the Island of Mis-fit Toys



## SquarePeg (Nov 9, 2018)

We all have that one lens that we had to have but, for whatever reason, we just don’t use.  Maybe the focal length just doesn’t really fit your style, or maybe it’s just not versatile enough for frequent use like a UWA,  or you don’t like to change lenses in the field so you always stick with the zoom, or maybe it’s a lens that’s difficult to use effectively and you just haven’t mastered it yet...  Whatever the reason, this week is the week!

The challenge is to identify your least used lens and use it exclusively for a week (paid work excluded of course).  

Post a max of 1-3 photos each day.  New photos only please.  Get out there and shoot.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 10, 2018)

A few years ago my wife bought a lens for 5 euros at a church fair, because she thought it would fit Fuji cameras.
It turned out to be a *TYPONAR 2.8/105mm* in top condition (no dirt or damage, no scratches on the glass, no mold or oil) and by applying a M42/Fuji adapter I created a (FF) 150mm. I really don't know why, but in the end I used this lens only once or twice. Ofcourse, with a €5 investment no further regrets, but the question remains why I've not used the lens. This challenge seems nice to actually start using the lens.

This image is more an *Unintentional* Camera Movement, i.e accidentally I pressed the shutter button while placing the device on a tripod. Never the less, in the past few weeks I've noticed that it's becoming increasingly difficult for me - and therefore a tripod - to use a (medium weight) camera, or to use lenses with a manual setting (focus, but also handheld settings lower than, for example, 1/1000sec), due to a very irregular heartbeat and I really hope this problem will be solved  after I've an ICD (defibrillator/pacemaker) implanted within 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 10, 2018)

Gk- I hope this challenge helps you develop a  rapport with that lens.  Sounds like quite the bargain.  

The whole weekly challenge thing started with a one lens one week challenge that I posted about a year and a half ago to try to get myself to be more creative and thoughtful with my framing.  I believe this is the first repeat theme.  It won’t be the last!

This time around I want to try to figure out the 14mm that I bought recently.  The last couple of times I had it in my bag I didn’t use it.  I keep defaulting to the short end of the 18-55.  

I’m going to use the 14mm exclusively for a week.  Hopefully will have some opportunities to go out and shoot but if not will use it at home as best I can. Wide shooting is not my thing!


----------



## acparsons (Nov 11, 2018)

The market misfits. 



DSC_0040 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 11, 2018)

Mine will be the 18-55 on the fujifilm. The most boring lens on the planet. Every time I use it (hardly) I think I should use it more. I will use it today. No time for pics next week until weekend. It seems the 35 f/1.4 is on it all the time.

I'm going to Florida for Thanksgiving but I'm only shooting film. Nikon F, F3 (color), SB15, 35mm, 50mm, 135mm, and 100-300 is my gear. 12 rolls of TriX (street), 4 rolls of Portra 400 (zoo), and 2 rolls of Tmax 3200 (Ybor city). I'll never shoot all that though or would be surprised if I do. The Nikkor 100-300 f/5.6 AIS, would be perfect for this challenge but it will be over when I use it. I bought it for $20 and used it once, it's a clunky lens for sure. I'll post some shots in this thread when I develop them.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 11, 2018)

So were we supposed to take a photo of our misfit lens or take a photo of our misfit lens?  

Mine is likely one all of us Canon people have or have had (or the equivalent for other brands).  It is the Rebel kit lens EF-S 18-55mm f4-f5.6.  I got it with the T7i I picked up with air miles as a travel body (the T7i has exceeded expectations BTW).  

All of my normal lens are EF but this one is lightweight and cheap.  While slow, I have actually gotten some very nice shots with it.  The optical quality is actually pretty good (as many of you can attest) considering the price.

Forgive the quality of this image.  Taken quickly at high ISO and slow speed with narrow DOF even if it was at f5.6.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 12, 2018)

To see how much quality this globally 60-year-old *TYPONAR* 2,8/105mm lens finally has, I made a decent crop from the accompanying photo. The white area on the small picture is the part that I (manually) focused on. The shot is made with f/16 which is also the smallest aperture, the image isn't sharpened. 
I certainly don't think the result is bad.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 12, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> I certainly don't think the result is bad.



Was this shot on a digital camera or was it native film?    

Someone gave me several very old classic canon lenses (70's 80's) and I purchased the adapter to use it on my DSLR but the color just was not very good.  Focusing without a split screen was also very tricky (for me).


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly don't think the result is bad.
> ...


Nikon DSLR's had a green focus dot that turned solid when focus was aquired. Not sure on Canon. Fujifil has real nice, focus peaking highlights which make it real easy. The reason I am telling you on the Nikon, is I didn't realize it was a feature that was there until someone on here told me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 12, 2018)

I took a few this weekend but haven’t had a chance to download them yet.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2018)

Fujifilm XT2, 18-55, stretch rap over lens. Her husband is a good friend of mine. They are wonderful people. She loves our church and we love her. I shot this with my XT18-55 because I sold all my other lenses. I would have shot this with the 56mm f/1.2. I am happy with the results.lens

 , Acros simulation.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 12, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > We all have that one lens that we had to have but, for whatever reason, we just don’t use.  Maybe the focal length just doesn’t really fit your style, or maybe it’s just not versatile enough for frequent use like a UWA,  or you don’t like to change lenses in the field so you always stick with the zoom, or maybe it’s a lens that’s difficult to use effectively and you just haven’t mastered it yet...  Whatever the reason, this week is the week!
> ...



I actually read the thread in part* because* of the title. I remember the children's Christmas Claymation show about the Isle of Misfit Toys!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Sometimes I come up with challenges just because I thought of a "clever" title, lol.  This was not one of those times.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > gk fotografie said:
> ...


I think it is a great challenge. It forced me to use a lens, made me work at it, turned out fine, moving forward with lens confidence. There is value in making the setup you have, the best one you have. I used saran rap to make my vison work


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2018)

XT2, 18-55, Custom Acros


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2018)

SquarePeg said:
			
		

> The challenge is to identify your least used lens and use it exclusively for a week>SNIP.



Oh, good Lord almighty, that would indeed be a huge challenge. I have a lot of lenses that I almost never use anymore. It's gotten down to the point now where I use one or two of ten lenses that I carry in my bag, and there are a bunch of lenses sitting around, just locked away. My least-used lens? Maybe a 500mm f/8 preset long-focus lens? That would suck for a week-long shooting stretch. Gonna have to wuss out on this challenge...


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2018)

Derrel said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring some stretch rap and get busy


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 12, 2018)

Derrel said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could identify the lens that you think you _should_ be using more but, for whatever reason, you’re not.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2018)

Baby Girl without stretch rap


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 12, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Baby Girl without stretch rap
> 
> View attachment 165822



Great photo.  WTH is stretch rap?  Is that a new music genre?


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 13, 2018)

TYPONAR f/2,8 - 105mm | Fuji XE1 | adapter M42/FX | tripod | aviable light:  kitchen window





*(mind you, this is a ± 60 year old lens)*


----------

